# First tmne projector buyer



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking at the epson 5010, currently I have a Samsung 72" dlp and I love it but I want to go bigger. As I said I am looking at the epson but wondering what else might be out there. I don't have any ambient light issues. I wanted a motorized screen but after seeing the prices i decided on a fixed. I am looking at about at 105" screen. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Bigger is better.  Some dimensions of your room, seating distance and lighting conditions would be very helpful as this will assist in determining what the screen screen size and projector options.


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

J&D said:


> Bigger is better.  Some dimensions of your room, seating distance and lighting conditions would be very helpful as this will assist in determining what the screen screen size and projector options.


Thanks for the prompt response, I should have mentioned I had a installer come over and run through the measurements and he gave me the 105" screen idea with the seating distances and room size in mind. Also I'm srill trying to figure out if I can install this in my own or do I need to get a professional? I am fairly handy with a/v type things. Thanks again for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You can totally install it on your own.

What's you price range?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

How important is 3d to you?

Are you looking to install a 16:9 or 2.40:1 screen?


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

27dnast said:


> You can totally install it on your own.
> 
> What's you price range?


I am looking to spend about 4,500, I do want 3d and I will mostly watch movies and sports. Thanks so much


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, you definitely should be able to fetch a great PJ in that price range. 

There are a few great review sites:

Projectorcentral.com
Projectorreviews.com
Hometheater.com

Plus google will dig up a lot once you start to narrow in on some models.

Within the last year I bought a JVC rs45 (x30) and love it. JVC, like a lot if companies, are rolling out their new lines of PJ's now and in the coming months. That means you might find a great deal in last years models... But might want to consider the new lineups! ;-)

I would definitely read as much as you can about offerings from JVC, Sony, Epson, and Panasonic in that price range. Since you noted sports, you may want to make sure the pj you select has a frame interpolation mode that works well with sports. The review sites will likely target that.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Also, if you are thinking CinemaScope screen (not 16:9), make sure you get a PJ with some kind if lens memory. ;-)


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, very helpful information. I have been looking at those sited mentioned and yes they are very helpful. I was just not sure about installing it myself or the need to have a professional do it for I don't know how much. Many thanks. By the way I your experience, ballpark, how much do I need to spend on a fixed screen the size I want it? Again thanks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS Joe! :wave:

For your budget amount, you should have many options for a projector. I would take a look at the Panasonic AE-8000U (newly released). The biggest complaint with the previous model (the projector I have) is that while it is 3D capable, it does not have enough light output for it to be a worthwhile PQ. The early reviews suggest that they have corrected this issue. The biggest caveat with the Panasonic is the auto lens memory - it lets you switch from 16:9 to 2.35:1 soooo easily - no manual steps at all. I have not looked at the specifics of the 8000U, but I do know the 7000 has the frame interpolation mode 27dnast talked about and I assume the 8000 would have it as well.

As far as mounting the PJ, you can do it yourself - it is not difficult at all.

If you are a DIY type person, you might want to take a look at doing the screen yourself. HTS has a whole subforum specific to DIY screens with many different paint options. It may sound daunting, but it really is not difficult either - I am currently getting ready to do one myself and I am certainly not the handiest person around.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

When I did my PJ search, I used those sites but also found model numbers for the same PJs being sold in Europe. I then used those model numbers and came up with even more reviews... it was all very helpful.

As for installing it yourself, it's all fairly straight forward stuff. There are guidelines you'll need to follow... for example, don't install it near a heating/cooling vent (warm air can cause a distorted picture) and there are certain distances that your PJ must be installed within (those are detailed in the user manuals). You'll want to be sure you invest in a good universal mount (I went with a Peerless model that I found on their website and then cruised the web for a good price) and you'll need to have the right tools to anchor it into a joist in your ceiling (some PJs are fairly heavy...). You'll also need to take the length of HDMI cable that you'll need (I have a 50ft run that I took care of with a HDMI Redmere cable. If your run is about 30 ft or so, you should be fine with a HDMI cable (i.e., no booster box or redmere) of your choice... per the standards set for by the HDMI licensing org that found signal loss to be begin just after 30ft.

Definitely take into consideration how close the PJ will be mounted in relation to your seating position -- and then read about fan noise. My JVC is whisper quiet... but I also tried a panasonic that gave off a fair bit of fan noise and you could also hear the auto iris (some people are more sensitive to that stuff than others). Just in case you are interested, I wrote a little write-up detailing my experience with the JVC and Panny.

As for screen cost... it's like anything else. There is a huge $$$ range! My screen is is 2.40:1 (about 8ft wide) and it cost roughly $550. I opted to go with a screen made by Carada. They are know to be a quality budget screen... I read a ton about them and my experience with their product lived up to my expectations including really fantastic customer service. They stand behind their product and their shipping (and build quality) were top notch, IMO. If I were you, I'd post in the manufactured screen section and see what info you can dig. Sorry I can't be of more help with that...


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for everything. Someone gave me a heads up on the new projectors coming out as well. I will certainly look into the Panasonic and I just saw epson has the 5020 coming out. Any idea when that will be available? Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the Panny was due out in November - Mech posted in the News area about it. I have not heard anything on release dates for the Epson.


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for all the insightful thoughts in response to my questions. No greater tool then knowledge and all of you have given me a great deal to think about. Thanks for taking the time and making the effort.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck with your search. I think you are going to be really - really - happy with your investment. A projector definitely brings that theater magic into your home! ;-)


----------

